# Old software that can't be upgraded due to license incompatibility



## Nezmer (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi,

As far as I know, the versions of gcc,binutils and gdb available in the FreeBSD tree are old and they will never get bumped due to license incompatibilities.

Is there a full list of sources being held for the same reason?


----------



## ckester (Jun 21, 2010)

I think this page on the wiki has the info you're seeking:

http://wiki.freebsd.org/ContribSoftware


----------



## Nezmer (Jun 21, 2010)

ckester said:
			
		

> I think this page on the wiki has the info you're seeking:
> 
> http://wiki.freebsd.org/ContribSoftware



Thank you.

That was exactly what I needed.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 21, 2010)

Note also that this only applies to software shipped as part of the base OS.

There's nothing stopping you from installing newer version via the ports tree (GCC 4.5 is available, for instance).


----------

